# Does anyone know anyone who joined the French Foreign Legion?



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

Just interested.

Were they successful and any feedback to report?

I 'know of' 2 guys but I don't 'know' them and have no idea how they got on.


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2009)

Did you see that show on CH4 last year with Bear Grylls? Fantastic - was trying to find it on DVD for the auld fella but no luck.


----------



## Markjbloggs (3 Jul 2009)

I have it on good authority that Stan Laurel & Oliver Hardy joined the Legion !


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2009)

Markjbloggs said:


> I have it on good authority that Stan Laurel & Oliver Hardy joined the Legion !



You beat me to it!


----------



## DrMoriarty (3 Jul 2009)

Caveat, I know times are hard but I really hope you'll consider other options first.


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

Jaysus yiz are all great help altogether...


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2009)

Not really happening for you is it!


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

No it's not.

Right then, I'll just join myself and do my own research - then you'll be sorry.  

So I have exactly 11 months to become fluent in French, hone my body to the peak of physical perfection and to make preparations to leave my former life behind me. 

How hard can it be?


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2009)

Did you see that show I mentioned above? Theres no way you'd join after watching that.


----------



## galleyslave (3 Jul 2009)

you can get some practice in by watching jean claude van damme movies....


----------



## csirl (3 Jul 2009)

I used to work with a guy who was in the foreign legion for a few years. Not in contact with him so cant ask him about it now. I recall hims saying he joined in his early 20s to do something different. I think he was into fitness, healthy living, hiking/camping etc. What struck me was how normal he was - you would have no idea he's an ex-legionnaire unless he told you. Was doing a normal office job.


----------



## z104 (3 Jul 2009)

I hear one of the tests they give you is when you arrive to sign up they ask you to wait here ( in a room with chair and table ) and somebody will be with you. They don't say that the person will arrive 20 hours later  That might be just a story though.

Try this link

http://www.legion-recrute.com/en/


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jul 2009)

Do they still provide you with a new identity after you've done your service ?

What was that story about a training course in some jungle or other (Guyana?) where they completed the course in a couple of hours but the US Delta Force guys failed to complete it at all....


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Do they still provide you with a new identity after you've done your service ?


 
I think you can opt to keep your 'new' identity but if you want French citizenship - which you are entitled to on successful completion of so many years - you must use your real identity. So it's an either/or AFAIK. Your decision depends a lot on your previous background I suppose.

_Edit: just checked Niallers' link - I was more or less right and it's 3 years. Apparently you *must* join under an assumed identity._



> What was that story about a training course in some jungle or other (Guyana?) where they completed the course in a couple of hours but the US Delta Force guys failed to complete it at all....


 
Yeah - off the coast of French Guyana: Devil's Island.
I saw a documentary about this & the US guys. Very tough.


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jul 2009)

The bould Hector met an Irish lad in the FFL in a base in South America. It was covered on the show and the book. Seemed a fairly sound/normal chap by my vague recollection.

On a more exciting note, was a Cork lad on Last Word or Hook about 18 months ago, a mercenary (soldier for hire), tales of various gun fights in Iraq etc. I missed the name of the book but it sounded good.

As a general opinion, I'd say being a soldier is a crap life, taking orders, free time restricted, maybe getting "a bullet in the kisser" as they might say in a Sean O'Casey play. Plus your comrades mightnt be of the best stock (is it just me or do Irish soldiers/ex-soldiers turn up unusually often in court cases for various violent crime?). So an option for those with few options. Cadets maybe a bit better but much the same IMHO.


----------



## baldyman27 (3 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> So I have exactly 11 months to become fluent in French, hone my body to the peak of physical perfection and to make preparations to leave my former life behind me.


 
Which of these three challenges will prove mosy difficult?


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

BTW just to be clear, when I say I am interested I mean in the subject/the life. I'm not remotely interested in joining.



> Which of these three challenges will prove mosy difficult?


 
Buy a phrase book, do a few press-ups and then just feck off. Easy.


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Jul 2009)

Try reading the book by this guy- fantastic read - Dad gave it to me a few years back - I wonder was he trying to tell me something....


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jul 2009)

I knew a fella who joined. I dated him for a bit in my youth (while he was between stints as a legionairre). He had some crazy stories!!! One of the nicest lads you could meet - he loved it, but he was as hard as nails, really physically fit and strong and a tough mofo (all in a good way, he wasnt a sinister character at all).

His induction process stories were pretty scary.


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Try reading the book by this guy- fantastic read - Dad gave it to me a few years back - I wonder was he trying to tell me something....


 
Thanks EF.

I'm telling you though, if _my_ wife 'suggested', just as I was easing into retirement, that I embark on a trek to the south pole, I would wonder if _she_ was trying to tell me something too!


----------



## Ancutza (3 Jul 2009)

One of my course-mates at college in the UK had just come out of the legion.  Very nice guy.  He had, however, a presence about him that told you that he had a short fuse.

One of the guys building my house spent 3 months in the selection process before being turfed out.  A couple of his friends who signed-up at the same time as him are still 'in'.


----------



## mathepac (3 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> ... _Edit: just checked Niallers' link - I was more or less right and it's 3 years. Apparently you *must* join under an assumed identity._..


The plot thickens...


Markjbloggs said:


> I have it on good authority that Stan Laurel & Oliver Hardy joined the Legion !


So who were they really - Churchill & Montgomery training for WWII or Biffo & Eddie Hobbs training for post-Tiger Ireland?


----------



## S.L.F (5 Jul 2009)

2 guys I know joined one got kicked out for having bad eyesight and the other rose to Sergeant before being gassed in Syria (I think it was).

Both lads were very very tough


----------



## ney001 (6 Jul 2009)

Caveat said:


> Just interested.
> 
> Were they successful and any feedback to report?
> 
> I 'know of' 2 guys but I don't 'know' them and have no idea how they got on.



I know of a couple of guys but they wouldn't be friends, so I couldn't comment.  I can recommend the book 'The Naked Soldier' - very good book basically a tell all of one guys life in the legion.


----------



## danaforever (6 Jul 2009)

The Cork Man who was on George Hook was Padraig O'Keefe. He wrote about his experiences in the book The Hidden Soldier, it is a fascinating read. I used to know him in my youth.  He joined the legion for a challenge and something different. He is a fairly "normal" guy.


----------



## Caveat (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks all - a couple of good book recommendations by the sounds of it.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 Jul 2009)

Here you go Caveat - have a read of [broken link removed]


----------

